# Downtown shadows and shapes



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Downtown today... looking at shapes, reflections and shadowplay in the buildings... hope you like!

1






2





3


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice work cgibson1!

I like them all for a different reason but #3 is my favorite.

Curious to know if these were shot today?  I was actually downtown today shooting away.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> Nice work cgibson1!
> 
> I like them all for a different reason but #3 is my favorite.
> 
> ...



Yep.. shot them today! Downtown Denver.... went to shoot people, but it was the deadest I had ever seen it. So started looking closer at the buildings..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmmm...LOL...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hmmm...LOL...



hahahaha.. that IS funny! Even funnier, is that I was actually thinking of you, and your love for abstract Geometrics when I was shooting these!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)

Awww, you had Bitter on your mind. How sweet is that?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Awww, you had Bitter on your mind. How sweet is that?



in a inspirational sense.. yes! As in "what would Bitter do?"  lol! Some of the shots you have posted have actually helped me to appreciate this type of photography.... and I do appreciate it!    (no matter how poor my emulation is!)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not poor. It may be a little basic, but my shot was from when I first got my camera, in '09.  I was just begining my foreay into abstraction and minimalism. Weren't you the one questioning abstraction in the abstract thread?  Keep at it, you're off to a good start in thinking in this manner.  The more you do, the more complexity you will start seeing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It's not poor. It may be a little basic, but my shot was from when I first got my camera, in '09.  I was just begining my foreay into abstraction and minimalism. Weren't you the one questioning abstraction in the abstract thread?  Keep at it, you're off to a good start in thinking in this manner.  The more you do, the more complexity you will start seeing.



Yes... that was me! lol! Some abstracts I "get"... and some I am starting to get a bit more than I used to. Same for the minimalist approach! 

I appreciate your feedback... very much!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)

I would say the second and third work better than the first because there is a pattern break (pesky theory of composition "rule"). 
Look for pattern breaks for interest.

Like my Photo Synthesis image. Would you like it as much without the three plants? 

Keep it up! It will translate into just about every other kind of photography you do!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I would say the second and third work better than the first because there is a pattern break (pesky theory of composition "rule").
> Look for pattern breaks for interest.
> 
> Like my Photo Synthesis image. Would you like it as much without the three plants?
> ...



I will keep that in mind... need to do some more reading! Don't the pattern changes in the first one count as a pattern break? Even though they repeat themselves? Or does it have to be a more concrete change.. like your plants.. or the lamppost?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)

The changes in the individual lines make up the pattern.
A pattern break is that one thing that is different from the rest, so to me, yes it should be a concrete difference.
Start looking for it, and you see how elusive pattern breaks can be.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)

Breaking the Pattern



> A repetitive pattern that fills the frame gives the impression that the pattern is massive and goes beyond the image even if the pattern or repetition is only enough to fill the screen. This is done to take images of people&#8217;s faces in a group or crowd or an assembly of arranged bottles in a factory.
> 
> Another technique is capturing the disruption in the flow of a pattern. Using the previously mentioned examples, photographers can have one person wear a yellow shirt in a crowd wearing purple. These disruptions can happen naturally or can be manipulated to appear as such. The break can be achieved by introducing an element in a contrasting color, with a different shape or texture. Removing one of the elements that make up the pattern can also work. Focus on the break to create emphasis.



Such as: http://www.lightstalking.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/variation.jpg


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Breaking the Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I see what you are getting at. Nice example! I will see what I can do!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)

Do a search on' photography pattern break' for more examples.

Dunno if this link will work...

photography pattern break - Google Search


----------



## BlackSheep (Jan 29, 2012)

That third shot is fantastic! The reflections are very Dr. Seuss-ish.
Nicely done.


----------



## nineteen70nine (Jan 29, 2012)

Everything about the 3rd photo is great. i love it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> That third shot is fantastic! The reflections are very Dr. Seuss-ish.
> Nicely done.



Thank you.. I appreciate your commenting on it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

nineteen70nine said:


> Everything about the 3rd photo is great. i love it!



Thanks.. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the pattern... but i miss the pattern breaker in the first; third is also wonderful!!!

Regards


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 30, 2012)

I like them all. #1 would make a great wallpaper.

#2, the lamp adds a lot to the composition. Takes a bit of focus away from the pattern of the building, but not too much.

#3 is my favorite of the set. You've taken the one pattern and found it inside another pattern. Really cool. I think a border might even make this better.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 30, 2012)

Gipson.
I didn't know you did this stuff either.

The third one.

I will be spending the day downtown tomorrow Gipson.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Frequency said:


> I like the pattern... but i miss the pattern breaker in the first; third is also wonderful!!!
> 
> Regards



Thank you, Frequency! I am working trying to "get" abstract / minimalist photography... and occasionally something "clicks"!  Learning!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeremy Z said:


> I like them all. #1 would make a great wallpaper.
> 
> #2, the lamp adds a lot to the composition. Takes a bit of focus away from the pattern of the building, but not too much.
> 
> #3 is my favorite of the set. You've taken the one pattern and found it inside another pattern. Really cool. I think a border might even make this better.



Thank you, Jeremy... I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

All we need is Schwetty to show up with a different angle and it will be a Trifeca!

Nice work Charlie.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Gipson.
> I didn't know you did this stuff either.
> 
> The third one.
> ...



hahaha.. I hope you have fun! I always try to "see" things.. and try to capture them. Not always successful... but that is part of the fun!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> All we need is Schwetty to show up with a different angle and it will be a Trifeca!
> 
> Nice work Charlie.



Thank you, Cheryl! I have a ways to go.. I actually didn't like #3 as much as the others... surprised me!


----------

